# Oops!!!!!!!



## linescum (Apr 18, 2007)

As a young minister, I was asked by a funeral director to hold a graveside
service for a homeless man, with no family or friends. The funeral was to
be held at a cemetery way back in the country, and this man would be the
first to be laid to rest there.

As I was not familiar with the backwoods area, I became lost; and being a
typical man did not stop for directions. I finally
arrived an hour late. I saw the backhoe and the crew, who was eating
lunch, but the hearse was nowhere in sight.

I apologized to the workers for my tardiness, and stepped to the side of the
open grave, where I saw the vault lid already in
place. I assured the workers I would not hold them up for long, but this
was the proper thing to do. The workers gathered around, still eating their
lunch. I poured out my heart and soul.

As I preached the workers began to say "Amen," "Praise the Lord," and
"Glory"! I preached, and I preached, like I'd never
preached before: from Genesis all the way to Revelations. I closed the
lengthy service with a prayer and walked to my car.

As I was opening the door and taking off my coat, I overheard one of the
workers saying to another, "I ain't never seen
anything like that before and I've been putting in septic tanks for twenty
years."


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 18, 2007)

Talk about a crappy spot to be buried!!!!



Sorry, I had to say it.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL!! That's a good one!


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 19, 2007)

Now ain't that the Chits?
Smoke On!!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

Now that is funny !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

